# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Large Scale Printmaking

## jmcrook

(Pun intended) 
Wanted to share a progression of a new large scale relief print/wood carving that Im working on in my studio. Ive got my MFA in Printmaking from Syracuse University and currently teach drawing and design at Mississippi State University but Ive always been drawing, painting, making something since I was three years old. This is a project just for the hell of it, because sometimes you just need to make big prints of things you enjoy for no other reason than that. 2x4 MDF board. Still need to carve all the background, just gonna be thousands of blades of grass. Ill update once Ive got all of that carved and then printed 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018),dr del (05-11-2018),_Dxw425_ (06-15-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (05-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2018),_Sonny1318_ (05-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (05-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!!! HOLY COW! how long did this take you???

i have my BFA but my focus was Graphic Design; my degree requirements changed the year i applied, which didn't require Printmaking anymore. all of my colleagues that took it were sooo overworked and stressed by it, i literally felt like i dodged a bullet.

this is so damn impressive. huge kudos, what a project!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH!!!!!! HOLY COW! how long did this take you???
> 
> i have my BFA but my focus was Graphic Design; my degree requirements changed the year i applied, which didn't require Printmaking anymore. all of my colleagues that took it were sooo overworked and stressed by it, i literally felt like i dodged a bullet.
> 
> this is so damn impressive. huge kudos, what a project!!!


I havent really kept an accurate time log on this but Id guesstimate around 50hours or more from the initial sketch on the board to the current state of carving. 10 of those hours were today and yesterday.
I think Printmaking should be required for graphic designers, and I tell my students that. Thats pretty much what graphic design was born out of: creating imagery in multiples in order to communicate to a larger audience more effectively and efficiently. The birth of mass media really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome talent and great looking piece.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I havent really kept an accurate time log on this but Id guesstimate around 50hours or more from the initial sketch on the board to the current state of carving. 10 of those hours were today and yesterday.
> I think Printmaking should be required for graphic designers, and I tell my students that. Thats pretty much what graphic design was born out of: creating imagery in multiples in order to communicate to a larger audience more effectively and efficiently. The birth of mass media really 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...yeah but...we have computers now. 

i tease. you're absolutely right about the history of it. i was always impressed at my friends' work in that studio class; having to basically work upside down and backwards. 3D/sculpture was so tough for me because i struggle to think that way and with spatial recognition. some of my friends took on such ambitious Printmaking projects, it was nuts. all of us walking around to different studios at 3am to check out what everyone was working on was a common thing in the art building. we'd get to the Printmaking studio and everyone was just beat and tired like ".....yeah that's it." lol.

thank you so much for sharing this. this is amazing work!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> ...yeah but...we have computers now. 
> 
> i tease. you're absolutely right about the history of it. i was always impressed at my friends' work in that studio class; having to basically work upside down and backwards. 3D/sculpture was so tough for me because i struggle to think that way and with spatial recognition. some of my friends took on such ambitious Printmaking projects, it was nuts. all of us walking around to different studios at 3am to check out what everyone was working on was a common thing in the art building. we'd get to the Printmaking studio and everyone was just beat and tired like ".....yeah that's it." lol.
> 
> thank you so much for sharing this. this is amazing work!


Oh I miss those days of being a studio rat with everyone into the wee hours... debating doing back to the studio now and working on a different project thats been on the back burner for a couple weeks. My primary process that I work in is mezzotint engraving. Its my favorite thing ever. Heres a sneak peek of one of the copper plates Im currently engraving 

Part of a larger series of work about an abandoned mall and how shifts in consumer culture and capitalism has impacted the appearance of the landscape and the architecture that weve built on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Awesome talent and great looking piece.


Thanks ziggy! Once I get it finished, inked, and printed Ill decide how large of an edition to print. Probably not a huge edition since Ill have to print it by hand using wooden spoons to burnish the ink onto paper. Someday Ill buy my own printing press... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Oh I miss those days of being a studio rat with everyone into the wee hours... debating doing back to the studio now and working on a different project thats been on the back burner for a couple weeks. My primary process that I work in is mezzotint engraving. Its my favorite thing ever. Heres a sneak peek of one of the copper plates Im currently engraving 
> 
> Part of a larger series of work about an abandoned mall and how shifts in consumer culture and capitalism has impacted the appearance of the landscape and the architecture that weve built on it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW.

...just wow. a Master you are indeed. the way you painted the light is wonderful. the composition, the subject matter, what a cool piece.

i do a lot of logowork; it would be cool to make a...etching? (what's the term? lol) of one of them. do you have any links or resources for someone wanted to get their toes wet?

i worked at a printing press in college; i ran the silkscreen and made all the emulsions and screens and ran the inks. that's about as close to printmaking as i got.

i miss being a studio rat myself. my junior year they attempted to star a curfew of the buildings, and you needed a signed and authorised pass to be inside. well, every single art professor gave us the passes whenever we needed, and even insisted we call them if we had an issue. this policy didn't last into my senior year LOL.

----------


## jmcrook

> WOW.
> 
> ...just wow. a Master you are indeed. the way you painted the light is wonderful. the composition, the subject matter, what a cool piece.
> 
> i do a lot of logowork; it would be cool to make a...etching? (what's the term? lol) of one of them. do you have any links or resources for someone wanted to get their toes wet?
> 
> i worked at a printing press in college; i ran the silkscreen and made all the emulsions and screens and ran the inks. that's about as close to printmaking as i got.
> 
> i miss being a studio rat myself. my junior year they attempted to star a curfew of the buildings, and you needed a signed and authorised pass to be inside. well, every single art professor gave us the passes whenever we needed, and even insisted we call them if we had an issue. this policy didn't last into my senior year LOL.


Not painted, carved out of copper lol. Google mezzotint... much faster than me spraining my thumbs trying to explain it 🤣
Id suggest trying to find a community printshop wherever you are if youre interested in learning some of the processes. Id offer to help but Im not even allowed to use the printmaking facilities at the University where I teach... its complete and total BS and as such Im interviewing for another job where Id be eventually running the print department if all goes well at my interview/teaching demo (cross your fingers for me!)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Not painted, carved out of copper lol. Google mezzotint... much faster than me spraining my thumbs trying to explain it 🤣


i used the term painting to compliment you on your rendering/technique bc it looks amazing. i know what mezzotint is. 

good luck with the job prospect! i hope if you get it that means we get to see more work!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> i used the term painting to compliment you on your rendering/technique bc it looks amazing. i know what mezzotint is. 
> 
> good luck with the job prospect! i hope if you get it that means we get to see more work!!!


Sorry didnt mean to assume you didnt know what mezzotint was. More often than not other artists I talk to have no idea what it is.
Thank you! I post a lot of my work on Instagram and I have a website too if you want to look at more images. @jmcrook and www.crookstudio.net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Sorry didnt mean to assume you didnt know what mezzotint was. More often than not other artists I talk to have no idea what it is.
> Thank you! I post a lot of my work on Instagram and I have a website too if you want to look at more images. @jmcrook and www.crookstudio.net
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no worries. 

i'll definitely check out your work!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Two words: HOLY CRAP!! 

That's amazing!!! You have a serious talent!! Thanks for sharing. I'm off to check out your website...

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Got distracted for a bit, but just finished checking out your work. IM-PRESS-IVE!!!!!

You're quite talented!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Got distracted for a bit, but just finished checking out your work. IM-PRESS-IVE!!!!!
> 
> You're quite talented!!!


Thanks buddy! If you have questions about any of the work or processes dont hesitate to ask!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-12-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

This thing is like 97% done now. Just gotta tweak some fine details, give it some highlights and call it good. 2x4 woodcut relief print



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Could you use snake skins somewhere in this process - just to give or help with patterning ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-15-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Could you use snake skins somewhere in this process - just to give or help with patterning ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have in copper etching processes before actually. 
With woodcuts its entirely manual. I mean you could program a cnc router or laser cutter to cut a design but I like to get my hands dirty, I need some physical feedback from the work that Im making 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-15-2018),Zincubus (06-15-2018)

----------

